# Help me get my CD-RW working

## frocco

Hello,

What do I need to do to get my TDK CD Writer to work?

1. Kernel changes?

2. fstab changes?

Thanks

Frank

----------

## klieber

This has been discussed extensively around the 'net.  A simple google search will do you wonders.  Also, you might check out the HOWTO

--kurt

----------

